# Super Pig Candied Pecans



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Recipe 1st.

Here is the simple recipe.

2 cups pecan pieces or halves
1 tbsp butter
3 tbsp dark brown sugar
1.5 tbsp real maple syrup
1/2 tsp kosher salt
3 tbsp super pig seasoning rub

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Prepare a baking sheet by lining it with aluminum foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

Spread the pecans on the baking sheet and toast them in the oven until dark and fragrant, about 10 minutes. Stir every 3 or 4 minutes.

While the pecans are toasting, prepare the coating mixture. Melt the butter in a sauce pan, Stir in the brown sugar, maple syrup, salt and SP.

Once the pecans are fragrant, remove them from the oven and pour the hot nuts into the coating mixture. (Be careful as it might splutter and hiss.) Stir until the nuts are evenly coated, and pour them back onto the foil-lined baking sheet and spread them in an even layer.

Bake for another 10 minutes, stirring after every 3-4 minutes. After 10 minutes, remove the nuts from the oven and allow them to cool and crisp up on the baking sheet.

Once cool, break the nuts apart or chop them coarsely. Store the SP Candied Pecans in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week.













SPCANPEC.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jul 15, 2013)

OH MY.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Got to make some of those......


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2013)

Those sure look good, I know its not season yet but I am always looking for ways to use pecans from last year before they start going rancid in the freezer. I always have 30 to 45 gallon ziplocks in the freezer from the previous years that all the ladies come by and get when its time for the church or school sweets bazaars. We have lots of pecan pies ......... LOL

I have tried glazed nuts before, but they are always either too sweet or too spicy. Never thought of using rub spice.

Thanks NEPAS, I seriously appreciate your sharing, will let ya know about how good they are (but you already know, right? LOL).


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Store up to a week!  Yeah right...those wouldn't make it a week.  Just sayin!

Kat


----------

